
Data Says 2.5 Million Less Watching TV - gibsonf1
http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=D8P0F6RG0&show_article=1
======
gibsonf1
Could the internet be the reason? (They don't even mention it in the article -
very curious.)

~~~
DaveStern
While I think the internet has helped a decline of television generally
(simple math: people only have so many entertainment hours to spend, and those
they spend online are coming from somewhere), I don't think it's specifically
to blame for this rapid decline (unless internet usage statistics have shot up
this spring, which I doubt).I would probably agree with the article that the
most significant part of the decline is people moving to TiVo, bittorrent,
DVD, streaming video, On Demand, or the myriad of other ways to get your shows
at non-standard times that their numbers weren't counting.

